# Audi RS4 corrected with Rupes - Beau Technique - Polish Angel Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Been a while team. 
Hectic at Beau Technique HQ but you can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This Audi RS4 came to us from a magazine publication we were involved in.
A car full of character and tons of punch.
Here it is on arrival…









Foamed, washed, decontaminated etc and in the workshop ready for some action where by it was evident that the vehicle was in reasonable shape but had suffered some heavy levels of marring where the owner had previously clayed a little too heavy…





Paint measurements taken and establishing there was plenty of clear coat present, Chosen weapon was Rupes LHr15 bigfoot polisher with cool pad from SP and ye olde faithful Scholl concepts S17+.





After 2 stages with same combination we left the paintwork looking pretty sharp as it was but still more to go to gain further enlightenment…



Moving onward, Next combination was again Rupes bigfoot with Rupes own yellow polishing pad and Sonax perfect finish...





Which left us with a much deeper finish…



Always checking along the way working under 3 varying light sources…







After 2 stages of paint correction…





There was a number of areas covered in paint protection film ( PPF ) which I must say I hate with a passion purely for it detracting from the finish of the paintwork and I feel giant stickers should be put on bikes and skateboards not expensive pieces of machinery. 
Anywho, This was clearly chemically stained and a few bug etchings evident so working with a softer polishing pad from 3M and Autobrite Direct final finish polish we sorted this out in no time at all…







Side skirts suffered from the usual deeper scratches typically as they are at the lower of the car and do have a tendency to mary easily…



First set with Liquid elements micro fibre disc and S17+ this time with the Rupes mini bigfoot…





This was further sharpened up later along the detail but 2 hits served us well…











Now your getting the idea so once the 2 varying stages were completed, A final step was added using Polish Angel invincible 9h primer.
This again was worked with Rupes bigfoot polisher and Lake Country ccs white polishing pad…



Which left the vehicle looking like this…



Final layer being 2 coats of Polish Angel master sealant…



Usual whistles and bells tended to such as exhausts, glass, door shuts and engine bay.
Totally forgot to take any pictures midst wheels off and suspension areas deep cleaned but this was also carried out along with a final wipe down with Polish Angel connoisseur rapid waxx to leave us with this…

































Thanks for looking.
I'll leave you with the final piccie which will lead on to my next write up…

​


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work!

Superb car, but then I'm biased. :argie:

Looking forward to your R8 write-up :thumb:


----------



## Jacko wacko (Apr 11, 2014)

Look stunning, my favourite colour to.

We'll done


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another quality detail chief.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work as per usual...

lovely colour for these RS beasts too... although I would say that! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Superb turn around. Can I ask what your preferred products are for the engine bay? It looks amazing!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent work again :thumb:

Love the colour


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful car, one of my favorites! Great detail as well .


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent job there :thumb:,which engine bay dressing did you use?.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb Scott.. Looks to me that the owner decided to stick with the standard wheel design, but increase the size up to 20"? Very tasteful, and a great decision to stick with silver wheels too, black just doesn't show off the lovely design for me.

Looks splendid!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks amazing, stunning finish from Rupes and polish angel. My new favourite colour for RS4's


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I love the car,the colour and your work of course


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazing job on an amazing car!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Mr Beau, awesome work and an awesome result :thumb:..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nico1970 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Superb car, but then I'm biased. :argie:
> 
> Looking forward to your R8 write-up :thumb:


Cheers. Both were enjoyable vehicles to work with.



Jacko wacko said:


> Look stunning, my favourite colour to.
> 
> We'll done


Thanks. Yes, understated colour but suits it really nicely.



suspal said:


> Another quality detail chief.


Cheers dude.



The Cueball said:


> great work as per usual...
> 
> lovely colour for these RS beasts too... although I would say that! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Have you got one of these then cuey? Ive got a massive hankering for one of these just not within my budget right now.



Matty77 said:


> Superb turn around. Can I ask what your preferred products are for the engine bay? It looks amazing!


Cheers. I chop and swap dependant on the finish of trim etc and how old/tarnished the engine bay is but this was Carpro pearl 50/50 mix. Buffed down day after application then carbon areas were wiped down with Valetpro citrus bling and waxed.



Buck said:


> Excellent work again :thumb:
> 
> Love the colour


Thanks.



Migliore said:


> Beautiful car, one of my favorites! Great detail as well .


Cheers.



pete001 said:


> Excellent job there :thumb:,which engine bay dressing did you use?.


Cheers. As said in another reply, I chop and swap dependant on the finish of trim etc and how old/tarnished the engine bay is but this was Carpro pearl 50/50 mix. Buffed down day after application then carbon areas were wiped down with Valetpro citrus bling and waxed.



JBirchy said:


> Superb Scott.. Looks to me that the owner decided to stick with the standard wheel design, but increase the size up to 20"? Very tasteful, and a great decision to stick with silver wheels too, black just doesn't show off the lovely design for me.
> 
> Looks splendid!


Thanks. This has had a number of subtle tweaks. Slim spacers which offer a slightly better stance within the races. Coilovers and the 20" same style wheels plus a few engine tweaks, exhaust etc. Sounded immense.



ocdetailer said:


> Looks amazing, stunning finish from Rupes and polish angel. My new favourite colour for RS4's


There were 2 stages prior to the Polish Angel primer and sealant but yes, it certainly add's some candy like gloss to the finish. It took a while to fathom a method of getting a solid true finish using the Rupes midst testing with varying pads but pretty pleased with what I've come across.



StamGreek said:


> I love the car,the colour and your work of course


Thanks.



Leebo310 said:


> Amazing job on an amazing car!


Cheers.



dooka said:


> As always Mr Beau, awesome work and an awesome result :thumb:..


You forgot the "Carried out by an all round awesome due of dudelyness" lol.

Thanks for all the positive comments and glad you like the work and car.:thumb:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Great job - however REAL men drive Black RS4 Avants.... :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Have you got one of these then cuey? Ive got a massive hankering for one of these just not within my budget right now.


I've got the rs6 - same colour though....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337002

:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god that is beautiful! Such a nice colour!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Epic makeover, that does look nice.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooooooooo. Nice.

This is a stunning example, great work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cracking work Sir:thumb:

Definately the best car to come out of the factory wearing the RS badge imo


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, just wow that looks incredible :argie:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning, looks very smart :thumb:

Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I've got the rs6 - same colour though....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337002
> 
> :thumb:


Overlooked car but that looks lovely Cuey.



Zetec-al said:


> My god that is beautiful! Such a nice colour!


Certainly is that.



dennis said:


> Epic makeover, that does look nice.


Thanks.



AustCy said:


> Ooooooooo. Nice.
> 
> This is a stunning example, great work


Cheers.



Summit Detailing said:


> Cracking work Sir:thumb:
> 
> Definately the best car to come out of the factory wearing the RS badge imo


Couldn't agree more. Very muscular and plenty of grunt to back it up.



MDC250 said:


> Wow, just wow that looks incredible :argie:


:thumb:



Mumbles said:


> Stunning, looks very smart :thumb:
> 
> Chris


Cheers.



tonyy said:


> Looks very nice:thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work, stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice job.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant bit of wipers here! 
I must say though, the artwork involved in those last two photos is brilliant! 

Love them two last pictures!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gb270 said:


> very nice


Thanks.



Beatman said:


> Great work, stunning finish :thumb:


Cheers.



WAZ92 said:


> Very nice job.


Thanks you.



Bill58 said:


> Great work!


Cheers.



20vKarlos said:


> Absolutely brilliant bit of wipers here!
> I must say though, the artwork involved in those last two photos is brilliant!
> 
> Love them two last pictures!


Cheers. The b&w pics only take a few ticks to tweak, big fan of b&w pictures.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed.

Stunning looking car, engine bay looked beautifully clean:thumb:


----------

